# U.S. tax help



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a real mental block over preparing my US tax returns extending many decades, even though I've never done anything illegal.

My mind just freezes. When working in US, I had good accountant and just signed what she prepared.

I understand that I could do my 2016 in an hour. Have only Social Security, plus pension, and muatal funds through Schwab, and two interest accounts that brought in about $1.00 a month each.

I live in Jomtien and prefer to deal with person face-to-face.

Terms negotiable, but again, can be done in an hour.

Out of States for two years and no state taxes liable. I worked overseas full time for many years and was never liable for state income states.

Anyone in Pattaya, Jomtien familiar with filling out US tax returns want some extra money, reasonable for time involved. Has to be knowledgeable about Social Security exemptions and pensions if any?

I even have difficulty calling up right forms, as I freeze, I sweat, can't think straight.

I have all documentation and want only legal return prepared.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look over in our Expat Tax section Expat Tax - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad though that tends to be geared toward the "do it yourselfers."

Outside the US, chances are that you'll need to find someone who can work with you online. Not all countries have enough of a US expat presence to warrant tax preparation pros. Or, check with your local US consulate. They sometimes make lists of tax preparers available - or may even know of a local expat group doing a VISTA (volunteer tax assistance program) in the area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

For the last several years, I've been only using software like TurboTax. I assume that it still works for expats.


----------

